# 5Th Wheels



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

lets see what 5vers and tow vehicles everyone has.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

2008 Wildcat 32QBBS and a 2006 Dodge 3/4 ton diesel.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

2004 Outback 29fbhs and a 2005 Dodge ccsb cummins


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

2009 OPEN RANGE 335BHS and 2008 CHEV 2500 HD


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

2009 Montana 3465sa, tow with 2007 GMC 2500 duramax diesel with allison trans.

kevin


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

2010 Outback 282FE, 2001 Ford F250


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

2010 Cardinal 3804 Bunkhouse with a 2001 Silverado 3500 Dually Diesel.

Mark


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Not allowed to get a fiver until after we buy a house


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

2006 GMC 2500HD D/A and 2009 31fqbhs (plus our boat... 1994 Lund 1600 Angler DLX)


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

2010 Forest River Sandpiper 356RL...no longer towing it, we have it parked permenantly.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

2010 Outback Sydney Edition 325FRE and 2007 GMC 2500HD with Duramax and Allison Automatic


----------



## JoeandGina (Jul 10, 2010)

2007 Outback Sydney 31 KFW towed by a 2006 Dodge diesel crew cab short bed.
Just made our first trip with it over the last few days. The Oregon coast is nice this time of year!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

2006 chevy 2500Hd and Laredo 30bh


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

2006 Dodge RAM 2500 Quad cab 4x4 Cummins 3.73 axle, 2007 Sydney 31frks


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We had the F350 and Cedar Creek Silverback 33LBHTS.


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Truck and 5er...


----------



## Chris and Tracie (Jul 19, 2010)

2006 Keystone Outbacker 30FRKS and 2002 Dodge 3/4 ton diesel


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

2010 321FRL and 2008 Chevy 2500HD Duramax/Allison Trans


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

vtxbud said:


> Truck and 5er...


Ummmm.... your location says Alberta..... your picture doesn't look like the Alberta I've seen...


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

2007 32FRLD and a 1998 Dodge 2500 CTD


----------



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

2009 Silverado 2500HD w/Duramax and Firestone Airbags
2011 Cougar 280BHSWE


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

2010 Outback Sydney Edition 329fbh 2002 Ford F-350 PSD


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd love to see Carey respond to this post! Hey Carey - what 5'er you got behind that big Dodge.....today???









-CC


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

CdnOutback said:


> Truck and 5er...


Ummmm.... your location says Alberta..... your picture doesn't look like the Alberta I've seen...








[/quote]

Good Eye there... You are right but how I wish Alberta looked like that !! We were in Lake Havasu City at the time that photo was taken in June 
100+ degrees and loved every moment.


----------

